# Stefano Donaudy



## Figleaf

Donaudy (1879- 1925) was the composer of _36 Arie di Stile Antiche_, songs from which are still well known from recordings dating from around 1920 onwards, as well as from vocal recitals today. I thought it was worth starting a thread because the songs are so beautiful, even though the composer is regarded as minor and his legacy is slender. (According to wikipedia he also composed several operas, which were not successful- whether through lack of intrinsic merit or through being out of step with the _verismo_ zeitgeist of the time or yet another unfathomable reason, I have no idea.)

My favourite song is the well known _O del mio amato ben,_ which perhaps more than any song in the collection combines classical elegance with a romantic sensibility. It's quite irresistable, and there is a beautiful recording by John McCormack:






_O del mio amato ben perduto incanto!
Lungi è dagli occhi miei
chi m'era gloria e vanto! 
Or per le mute stanze
sempre la cerco e chiamo 
con pieno il cor di speranze?
Ma cerco invan, chiamo invan!
E il pianger m'è sì caro,
che di pianto sol nutro il cor.

Mi sembra, senza lei, triste ogni loco.
Notte mi sembra il giorno;
mi sembra gelo il foco.
Se pur talvolta spero
di darmi ad altra cura,
sol mi tormenta un pensiero:
Ma, senza lei, che farò?
Mi par così la vita vana cosa
senza il mio ben._


----------

